# Baby Crib...Topcoat for Shellac?



## PhilipTheGasTank (Aug 30, 2016)

I am almost done applying spray coats of shellac to crib made out of pine. My son is currantly 2months and I'm really wanting/needing to complete the crib however I don't want to skip steps and cut corners only for future disappointments. I guess my question is what should I use as a topcoat if any for the shellac? I like the look of the shellac but read that baby disbursement aka pee  contains ammonia which is the cryptonight(sorry spelling) to shellac. Any suggestions for a topcoat that wont take a lot (more than 2-3 weeks) of time to cure and still add the protection that Im looking for? I realize shellac dries quickly when applying but any idea how long it take to cure as well? I have about 4-5 coats.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I would doubt that the little one is trained to pee on vertical surfaces. 
Stick with the shellac, and refresh it as might be needed. You will be surprised as to the integrity of the finish.
Just my thoughts.
Kryptonite can be bought under the brand name MinWax. It is good for repelling, but not good for much else.
Wanna know how I REALLY feel?
Bill


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

GF High Performance Topcoat will provide more protection and goes on perfectly clear. I know it dries in like 2 hours, but not sure how long before it cures.

Shellac doesn't cure. It just dries.

Brian


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

One trick for curing according to Bob Flexner, it you cant smell it it is cured. For most oil based Poly that is about 2-3 days, depending on temp.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

My first choice would be a quality oil based varnish, like P&L 38 (hard to find) or SW Fast Dry Oil Varnish. Neither are a urethane formula, but rather an alkyd formula and look really nice; the SW product is a lot more amber than the P&L. But they do have the complication of being very slow to fully cure, and if quickness is important my next choice would be a good quality waterborne. At the top would be GF EnduroVar, followed by other GF products like HP, or maybe something from Target Coatings EM 6000, or maybe EM 8000. The Target Coating products can be catalyzed to make them even more durable.


----------



## PhilipTheGasTank (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey Thanks for all the qwick replies.

Think i may go with just the shellac for now… i like the fact that i dont need to wait for it to cure and there is no guessing if hes sleeping in something toxic. Plus i really like the finish so far

After my son out grows the crib i believe i will add that extra layer of protection. If any concerns with applying future applications a year or 2 from now that would be helpful tho. I think i may apply one of freds suggested oil varnishes.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't personally see any need to put on anything except shellac. The crib you can see in my projects was finished with only shellac, been in use for almost a year and a half now, no problems yet. One spot under the sippy cup got some water damage after my daughter splashed water around and my wife let the cup sit in the puddle

But I don't see any problems since shellac is so easy to sand and refinish, even just the trouble spot.

At the current rate, re finishing a 2×2" every couple of years seems like a non-issue, especially since I never have to wonder if the finish I am using is actually food safe - in shellac's case I know for a fact that it is


----------

